# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Lampas

## macuks

Sveiki vēlētos uzzinātvai šim lampām ir kāda vērtība? Varbūt varat piedāvāt savu cenu.




P.S Zinu cik viņas maksā ebay, bet gribētu zināt kāda vērtība te pat LV, Paldies ::

----------


## Vitalii

::  : Noformulēsim  jautājumu līdz galam - jaunas elektronlampas...vai bijušas lietošana ( cik ilgi bijušas lietošanā ) 
      reizēm no krēsla var nokrist ko tauta prasa par lietotām mantām...jauna pat lētāk maksā.
      TO var pateikt cilvēks kam ir lampu mērāmā iekārta - nosaka ātri, der vai neģeld.

----------


## macuks

Lampas ir jaunas, iekārtās iekšā nav bijušas.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai vienkārši uzrakstīt lampu tipu, ražotāju, gadu un skaitu piedāvājumā bija sarežģīti? Pat prātā nenāk pētīt no tām bildēm. Paši zinām, kā lampām jāizskatās. Viennozīmīgi - ja gribas vairāk naudiņas, tad Latvijā uz to nav ko cerēt. Pieprasījums niecīgs. Kādi ģitāristi varētu brūķēt.

----------

